# Hound pups available



## flint (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a couple nine-week-old black and tan hound puppies for sale. They come from great lines and are purebred, but not registerable because the father wasn't registered. 

They should be great hunters. Both parents are used extensively to hunt mountain lions and raccoons in Wyoming.

$250 each. I live near American Fork Canyon. Text if interested: 801-319-1866.


----------

